# American School of Dubai



## bgmccarthy (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,

We've just moved here and have our child enrolled at ASD. Before we came we had heard it was a decent school but we haven't actually received any feedback from people who have children there. Does anyone have experience with kids at the school or have friends that have? Any input is appreciated.

Cheers,
B-Man


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

bgmccarthy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've just moved here and have our child enrolled at ASD. Before we came we had heard it was a decent school but we haven't actually received any feedback from people who have children there. Does anyone have experience with kids at the school or have friends that have? Any input is appreciated.
> 
> ...


The last inspection report gave the school "good". To see the report go to the website www.khda.gov.ae/CMS/Pages/en/schoolinspectionreportsen.aspx

Don't have children myself though so can't give any personal details/opinions.


----------



## Laker24 (Aug 17, 2009)

bgmccarthy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've just moved here and have our child enrolled at ASD. Before we came we had heard it was a decent school but we haven't actually received any feedback from people who have children there. Does anyone have experience with kids at the school or have friends that have? Any input is appreciated.
> 
> ...


We are moving to Dubai also - arrive 8/18. We have 3 children starting at ASD - son 7th grade, and 2 daughters - 5th and 3rd grades. We saw ASD in May, and I have heard good things about it. We are from NJ. Fortunately, I reconnected with a friend from CT and she has children there.


----------



## rsb (Nov 12, 2009)

*American School of Dubai: Inspection Report "Good"*

_


rjs80 said:



The last inspection report gave the school "good". To see the report go to the website

Click to expand...

_


rjs80 said:


> _
> Don't have children myself though so can't give any personal details/opinions._


_
_

My kids attend the American School of Dubai and are happy. We are looking forward to the new campus opening in 2010. The campus looks huge; they must be expanding but not sure how much.

How can the KHDA inspection survey be considered a valid assessment tool? They have admitted that the ratings are based on a school's Arabic language and Islamic studies programs. Should a school considered excellent by international standards really be rated as good, acceptable or worse by local authorities? It is sad to see good schools get a bad rep.


----------



## Rigo & Karla (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi there

Is it easy to get a place at this school? We're moving from Australia to Dubai in January and I'm very keen to enroll my daugther in that school.

Appreciate your comments.

Thanks


----------



## movieguy (Jul 5, 2010)

Just heard that the new campus of ASD will be open in September but only to middle and high school students. All elementary kids will have to go to the old campus back in Jumeira. I just moved here 8 weeks ago and got a place on the Palm so my 9 year old could be close to the school. Anyone else now having to commute back to the old school? Does anyone have any ideas on this? I had arranged carpool with a business associate who's son is also going but he is in high school. Driving isn't an option as I have to be in Abu Dhabi at 9am! They must have known for months they wouldn't make it as they arranged to share the space with someone else yet they tell us 3 weeks before school starts! Livid and venting. Any other parents in the same boat?


----------



## movieguy (Jul 5, 2010)

Laker24 said:


> We are moving to Dubai also - arrive 8/18. We have 3 children starting at ASD - son 7th grade, and 2 daughters - 5th and 3rd grades. We saw ASD in May, and I have heard good things about it. We are from NJ. Fortunately, I reconnected with a friend from CT and she has children there.


Well you are in trouble now they just announced today that grade 5 and under have to go to the old school which is Jumeira past Dubai Mall. I moved to the Palm to be near the new campus and now have to figure out how to get my 9 year old 30 minutes in the other direction. Unbelievable.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

movieguy said:


> Just heard that the new campus of ASD will be open in September but only to middle and high school students. All elementary kids will have to go to the old campus back in Jumeira. I just moved here 8 weeks ago and got a place on the Palm so my 9 year old could be close to the school. Anyone else now having to commute back to the old school? Does anyone have any ideas on this? I had arranged carpool with a business associate who's son is also going but he is in high school. Driving isn't an option as I have to be in Abu Dhabi at 9am! They must have known for months they wouldn't make it as they arranged to share the space with someone else yet they tell us 3 weeks before school starts! Livid and venting. Any other parents in the same boat?


That's annoying, and confusing. Taaleem are opening a new school on the old ASD site. Maybe they'll move to tents on the beach then.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

bgmccarthy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've just moved here and have our child enrolled at ASD. Before we came we had heard it was a decent school but we haven't actually received any feedback from people who have children there. Does anyone have experience with kids at the school or have friends that have? Any input is appreciated.
> 
> ...


ASD regarded as best US curriculum school in Dubai by most parents from what I know.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

hey all,
i'm on the staff at ASD - the new campus is delayed for the Elementary levels, there will be shuttle buses and extra care available to students who will be shuttled from Al Barsha campus back to Jumeirah.

ASD is a truly remarkable place with great teachers (i'm biased  ) and a good community atmosphere. The school is growing rapidly due to it's reputation and we are welcoming 150+ new students this coming year.

Visit http://sites.google.com/a/asdubai.org/go/new-campus-guide for more info about the delays in construction - I've been inside the new campus and it is truly impressive and state-of-the-art for sure.

Hope this helps!

Cheers


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Jumeirah campus will now be owned by Jumeirah Baccalaureate School from what I know


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi - I have heard nothing but good things about ASD so much so that, even though we are from the UK, we are sending our children there. I. Just hope that even though they are British, they are accepted by their peers.......does anyone think that this will be a problem? 

Also, as they are moving to a new campus, I understand that they have places left! They will also be expanding the school over a few years that can only be a good sign! They also don't seem to promise places and take registration monies only to add you to a never-ending waiting list like some schools......shame on them


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

movieguy said:


> Just heard that the new campus of ASD will be open in September but only to middle and high school students. All elementary kids will have to go to the old campus back in Jumeira. I just moved here 8 weeks ago and got a place on the Palm so my 9 year old could be close to the school. Anyone else now having to commute back to the old school? Does anyone have any ideas on this? I had arranged carpool with a business associate who's son is also going but he is in high school. Driving isn't an option as I have to be in Abu Dhabi at 9am! They must have known for months they wouldn't make it as they arranged to share the space with someone else yet they tell us 3 weeks before school starts! Livid and venting. Any other parents in the same boat?


Movieguy - what frond are you on? My nine year old daughter, as per my earlier post, may start in September and I could help you out? We are on frond P.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

NikkiW - your children won't have any problem with the students, it's a great school


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> NikkiW - your children won't have any problem with the students, it's a great school


Thanks, Jon! We're all really excited and my daughter can't wait to start!


----------



## vista (Sep 21, 2011)

Could you help in letting me know if the education pattern is different from the one in American Public Schools in USA. I heard they have an IB (International Bacclaureate) program. I have my son in 10th grade and by the time he may move he will be 11th grade. I am getting worried if this will be big change for him considering his transition years as he will be getting ready to go to the college in 2-3 years. Academically here in US he is taking AP (Advance Placement) courses and makes higher B's and A's in the courses here in US Public School



JonStewart87 said:


> hey all,
> i'm on the staff at ASD - the new campus is delayed for the Elementary levels, there will be shuttle buses and extra care available to students who will be shuttled from Al Barsha campus back to Jumeirah.
> 
> ASD is a truly remarkable place with great teachers (i'm biased  ) and a good community atmosphere. The school is growing rapidly due to it's reputation and we are welcoming 150+ new students this coming year.
> ...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Vista 
You Could have started a new Post on what is the difference between AP and IB... a lot can be discussed on this....

AP and IB are equally respected internationally....
Simple difference is that if you want to continue in colleges in USA itself then do AP and if you plan to study in an international college then do IB certificate (easy) or career based IB Diploma (good students)... 

even i am doing research on it and cannot advise more than this... IB is coming up in Dubai right now... it is getting fame here


----------



## starlingcollege (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, 

I know this is a little off topic but since the thread is fairly recent, I thought I would give it a shot. I'm in search of a primary tutor for my children. Must have taught in the American system previously. I have contacted the American schools as suggested by our current school with little success. The right candidate can be a current teacher or perhaps a stay-at-home mom who taught prior to their relo. Would especially appreciate feedback from J. Stewart who may be aware of any teachers willing to tutor.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Primary tutor, as in which grade and/or subject(s)?


----------



## starlingcollege (Jul 6, 2011)

Grades 2 & 4. Basic tutoring that encompasses most subjects. They're in an IB school and I find the sciences/math/writing behind from our previous school expirence in Texas. We're only here 18 months - 2 years, otherwise I'd move them to one of the top american schools. This is my compromise. I'm flexible on the subjects mattered covered based on the tutors recommendations. Both on grade level with no learning disabilities. Just trying to ensure they keep their edge so that they both transition back into our "home" school once we return. More of a struggle for my 2nd grader. My 4th grader is strong academically so I'm mostly looking for someone to "challange" her.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

nm62 said:


> Vista
> You Could have started a new Post on what is the difference between AP and IB... a lot can be discussed on this....
> 
> AP and IB are equally respected internationally....
> ...


IB Teacher here- IB is offered at the high school level 11th and 12th grade. You can get the FULL ON Diploma, or the easier Certificate. The fact that they are in an IB program will bring their college apps to the top of the list. Students will not have received their IB scores until AFTER college Apps have been decided. It's a good thing to encourage the right child to go for it. If your child is coming from AP classes in the states and sails through them easily and handles stress well- do the IB. My son is smart, but can't handle the stess, we will not do IB or perhaps just an IB Certificate. It is a great CHALLENGING program (think writing a thesis paper on 5 subjects in one year) It was started for European expats to have a standard curriculum to follow as they traveled the 
world. There are a lot of schools offering IB now, and getting really low scores. So the thing to look at and compare is the scores their students are getting on their IB Diploma's. IB is the new in catch phrase for international schools. Some are doing it well, some...not so much. It carries much more weight at international univ than US, but US uni's are catching on.


----------



## vista (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot. really appreciate your time on this. Samrt but not able to stress applies to my son also. We have not been able to make up our mind if to bring our son here for studies. He has been educated till 10th in US taking AP courses and he is likily to get admission in an Am school in dubai. Probelm with Amercaicn scahool here is that they do not raking system in the class like topt 5, 10 % of the class. And the good US universities admit based on top 10% of the ranking. The system here is dubai seems littel wierd unless I am not knowledgeable on this. So still a hung up situation for me if to bring my sons here or not specially the one in 11th grade as he is getting ready for college in two years time.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

vista said:


> Thanks a lot. really appreciate your time on this. Samrt but not able to stress applies to my son also. We have not been able to make up our mind if to bring our son here for studies. He has been educated till 10th in US taking AP courses and he is likily to get admission in an Am school in dubai. Probelm with Amercaicn scahool here is that they do not raking system in the class like topt 5, 10 % of the class. And the good US universities admit based on top 10% of the ranking. The system here is dubai seems littel wierd unless I am not knowledgeable on this. So still a hung up situation for me if to bring my sons here or not specially the one in 11th grade as he is getting ready for college in two years time.


I am bringing my 8th grade boy over. It is/was a huge decision. Keep in mind that many US Private schools DO NOT RANK their students, and plenty of those students get into really great schools. Don't get hung up on that. I am confident that your child applying from any "American" school in Dubai will garner attention in the application. They like students with international experience. It adds weight, as does extra curricular activities. What "BETTER" education is there than seeing/experiencing the world!? I don't think you will regret it.


----------

